# Coffee Compass - Brighton Lanes Espresso Blend



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've just opened a bag of *Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes Espresso Blend* - as featured at the Coffee Forums UK Members Day at Bella Barista

This bag was roasted 17 Sep and has been stored in a cool dark place (not frozen) until this morning

33 days past roast and it's amazing, tasting almost as good as when it was 7 days past roast.

18g in and 28g out, pulled at5 93c for 33 seconds

Gloopy, viscous and wonderful burnt caramel colouring, with a chocolate explosion in the mouth

In milk it still shines and is a sweet cup

Drips started at 14 seconds and up until 23 were just big oozy droplets, starting to flow at about 25

Once I'm back from my ride I will enjoy this as an espresso


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

A bit of an offtopic but what machine and grinder are you using?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've just finished the bag of this I got from the BB day out, and got to say I agree with Glenn about it's longevity when stored correctly. I was getting the same sort of tastes as Glenn but kind of muted, but that's most likely down to machine and grinder differences i.e. Glenn's Duetto Vs my Gaggia Classic. I wouldn't mind trying some more of this but maybe only 10-14 days post roast, I'll probably order some in the new year as I'm currently inundated with coffee, and it's hard to work out what to drink next lol. I'm currently on the last bit of a kg of Jampit and have to say that after my recent mixed selection of coffees kind of felt like coming home.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm using an Alex Duetto Mk IV with a Mahlkoenig Vario at present.

Currently grinding quite fine and running between 9 bar and 10 bar

Volvic water, tank fed


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Okay just ordered some of this. Looking forward to trying it.


----------

